# carpe diem



## Aisha2810

could you tell me de traslation of carpe diem in hebrew please? very thanks


----------



## ks20495

Do you want a direct translation or a Hebrew idiom with similar meaning in Hebrew?


----------



## Aisha2810

both thanks ^^


----------



## origumi

Translation: תפוס את היום
Similar Hebrew expression: אכול ושתו (with nikkud: אָכוֹל וְשָׁתוֹ, Isaiah 22:13)


----------



## Aisha2810

very thanks  it´s very important to me :3


----------



## ks20495

Direct translation is: נַצֵּל אֵת הַיּוֹם

The closest idiom, I think, is: אִם לֹא עַכְשָׁיו, אֵימָתַי
This means: "If not now, when."


----------



## Aisha2810

i like it  thanks


----------



## Aisha2810

sorry the last question what s the traslation for live the moment, please?


----------



## ks20495

חְיֵה אֵת הַרֶגַע


----------



## Aisha2810

thank you very much


----------

